

The Importance of Good Admin Pages - kineticac
http://artchang.com/the-importance-of-good-admin-pages

======
kineticac
posted up some thoughts about creating good admin pages (and not wasting time
on them, yes, it's possible). Also have a semi step through of how to do it
well and quickly with Pilu's web-app-theme generator for apps on the Ruby on
Rails framework.

